# Gzk hammer



## smithyuk (Jun 9, 2019)

So today I ordered the hammer from gzk, little bit excited. Can't see it taking the spot of my ppmg+ but you never know? Lots of good reviews so I Have to see myself.

Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I thought that Simple Shot made the hammer didn’t know GZK made it.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Bill Hays makes a hammer simpleshot makes a hammer gzk makes a hammer alotta hammers out there fun times


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Did you splurge and get the G10 handle?


----------



## smithyuk (Jun 9, 2019)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Did you splurge and get the G10 handle?


No, don't like it tbh. Just plain black.

Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## ConnorA9 (May 3, 2018)

I ordered one too, last week. While it won't totally replace my non-sighted cattys, it'll be used for target sniping from longer distances away.

I wonder how long it'll take to arrive. People have mentioned the delivery being quite fast, but seeing as it's coming from China, that could still mean at least 10 days. Oh well, I can wait.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I just pulled the trigger last night and ordered a rotating head Iron Man from GZK and a rotating head tube shooter from Wu Jim. We should all huddle together for comfort while waiting!


----------



## smithyuk (Jun 9, 2019)

We can help each other until they arrive, gzk anonymous 

Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## Slua (May 27, 2019)

ConnorA333 said:


> I ordered one too, last week. While it won't totally replace my non-sighted cattys, it'll be used for target sniping from longer distances away.
> 
> I wonder how long it'll take to arrive. People have mentioned the delivery being quite fast, but seeing as it's coming from China, that could still mean at least 10 days. Oh well, I can wait.


So you've got it mostly for sights? I'm wondering whether or not I should get more hammers in addition to my XT from the simpleshot.


----------



## ConnorA9 (May 3, 2018)

Slua said:


> ConnorA333 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered one too, last week. While it won't totally replace my non-sighted cattys, it'll be used for target sniping from longer distances away.
> ...


Yeah, kind of like a scope is used on rifles for longer distance shooting. For distances around or under 25m, I just shoot instinctively.


----------



## ConnorA9 (May 3, 2018)

smithyuk said:


> We can help each other until they arrive, gzk anonymous
> 
> Sent from my crystal ball


 :rofl: :rofl:

I just checked the tracking, and it's apparently in the UK, but is at customs and has been since half 2 this morning.....hopefully there'll be no duty taxes on it.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the OTT Capricorn Hammer. I might pick up one of the discounted blemish models.


----------



## SINO-SHOOT (Jun 3, 2019)

IMG 20190612 132805




__
SINO-SHOOT


__
Jun 13, 2019




GZK TTF PLUS






I prefer the hand-wrapped version of the GZK TTF PLUS, which is more craftsman style, but definitely better in touch.U deserve it.


----------



## ConnorA9 (May 3, 2018)

It arrived. Pretty impressed overall, and the amount of bits and bobs that come with it is really generous. I didn't order the double sight, so I need to be more precise with the single pin, and I'm finding that at its highest setting, I'm still shooting a tiny bit too high. I think it's getting used to a non-pinch grip frame, that's the main thing.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I wanted a Capricorn Hammer but the $45-$59 price was a bit much so I ordered a similar $15 slingshot from Aliexpress. Specs are a bit bigger on the Ali slingshot.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope you like your GZK hammer as much as I like mine. I got the TTF Hammer Pro and I am really enjoying it!


----------



## smithyuk (Jun 9, 2019)

ConnorA333 said:


> It arrived. Pretty impressed overall, and the amount of bits and bobs that come with it is really generous. I didn't order the double sight, so I need to be more precise with the single pin, and I'm finding that at its highest setting, I'm still shooting a tiny bit too high. I think it's getting used to a non-pinch grip frame, that's the main thing.


Get some pics up mate, and happy it arrived for you. Reckon my one will be next week

Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## ConnorA9 (May 3, 2018)

smithyuk said:


> ConnorA333 said:
> 
> 
> > It arrived. Pretty impressed overall, and the amount of bits and bobs that come with it is really generous. I didn't order the double sight, so I need to be more precise with the single pin, and I'm finding that at its highest setting, I'm still shooting a tiny bit too high. I think it's getting used to a non-pinch grip frame, that's the main thing.
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice looking hammer frames guys. Thanks for posting the pics. I'm still drooling over the toggle clamp hammer. It's on sale again in a few days ($21.22USd).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008660031.html?storeId=2934060&gps-id=6791677&scm=1007.14677.110221.0&scm_id=1007.14677.110221.0&scm-url=1007.14677.110221.0&pvid=565becf3-b276-4d04-834c-3af4be2a5544&spm=a2g1y.promotion-20181111.promoteWysiwyg_132352908.3

For now, I'm still enjoying a modified pinch-hammer frame. I've shot it out to 50 yards with nice accuracy.


----------

